# Pcos and egg quality



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi 

strangely enough I don't have PCOS, but according to my clinic, the way I respond to the drugs is typical of someone with PCOS. I produce a good number of eggs (around 15) but the quality is variable and embryos quite poor.

Can someone tell me is this how people with PCOS respond?
And can anything be done to improve egg quality?
And are there particular IVF drugs which work better for PCOS women

thanks 

Rosy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Rosy,
I was told the same thing by my DR I dont Have PCOS but show signs of it the same as you respond well to stims and produce a good quantity of eggs and am also at high risk of OHSS I wasnt informed about the quality though I had 12 fertilized last time at 4 grade 1 and 8 grade 2? dont know if this helps.

My Doctor told me to improve quality of eggs I should eat high protein, take supplements ie pregnacare or muliti vits + folic acid.
take lots of fluid jucie more than water because of the risk of OHSS juice is better as it contains more salt ?

smoking alcohol and caffene should be reduced if not stopped completly

Sounds dreadfull dosent it lol!!! 

Tinks


----------

